
Intelligent Tracking Prevention 2.3 - feross
https://webkit.org/blog/9521/intelligent-tracking-prevention-2-3/
======
fenier
The final nail in the coffin for client side companies that care about long
term persistence. I see this as really hurting Recommendation companies and AB
testing platforms in absence of some server side set identifier - which is
quite the change in infrastructure - since not all platforms allow you to do
that.

